# YAY!!!! (Update on Mum's kitties)



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

SHE'S MAKING THE SWITCH!!!

She decided to go with Blue Wilderness, the Salmon formula, and she started out by mixing half and half, and the cats LOVE it! They're eating it just like they do their normal food. And some good news already! Roxie is back to jumping up into the window, which she quit doing a while back! So they're watching for more signs of change, which I'm PRETTY darned sure will come!

*dances around*


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats pretty awesome that they are eating it so readily. Shows the other food must be pretty terrible. It sounds like your Mum is starting to see the light at long last.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

That RULES! Nice work!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woohoo!!! Thats awesome! :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great news! Your mom's cats should be forever grateful to you! Good job! :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Another plus already! She has stopped walking up and down the hallway yelling about how much life sucks!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Is she eating the new kibble as well?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, she is.

And guess what, guys?! I haven't gotten her to play with me in probably over a YEAR!!! Well, I'm playing with her now, and she's running around, attacking this pompom thing, and yeah! She's obviously feeling soooooooo much better!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

LOL for a moment there I thought you were talking about your Mum! The mind was boggling! )
That is awesome though (I mean the cat), its amazing that something as simple as a change of diet can make such a difference and so quickly. Is your Mum admitting that you could possibly be right after all?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Molly, that's what I thought, too.

What? Your mom has stopped yelling how life sucks and is now playing with you, chasing pom poms? WHAT?!

Took me a minute to realize you were talking about da kittehs.

Congratulations on getting your mom to switch. Sounds like it was a hard sell but you did it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay that's awesome! How are the kitties doing now?


----------

